# Brute Force fan not working



## blackmax02 (Aug 27, 2012)

If i unplug the 2 wires on my rad and tape them together then the fan works. So is it possible to tie on of those wires into the 12v power outlet wire so it comes on with the switch?


----------



## monkeybonezz (Jan 27, 2011)

I just spliced a 15 amp fuse to bypass the fan relay on mine for a similar problem

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## blackmax02 (Aug 27, 2012)

Where is the relay located? I know under the seat close to the back on the electronics the previous owner splices some wires together like a jumper or something into the main harness. I was just windering about the power outlet since its right beside my fan wires


----------



## monkeybonezz (Jan 27, 2011)

I just finished in the pic you can see the relay and my fuse. Testing it now and it is working.








Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## monkeybonezz (Jan 27, 2011)

Coulpe more pics. It cuts on at 210 degrees F and cuts off at 200 F. Testing the system as I post and all is well with a 20a fuse from AutoZone. 


























Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## monkeybonezz (Jan 27, 2011)

Some reason I blew 2 15a fuses went to 20a and all is good

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------

